
Machine Learning Feynman Experience: build models from scratch on Google Colab - mineti
https://github.com/leandromineti/ml-feynman-experience
======
walrus1066
What's this got to do with Richard Feynman?

~~~
knolan
From the readme: > "What I cannot create, I do not understand" \- Feynman.

So I guess you can use this axiom to learn from the provided notebooks.

~~~
rahimnathwani
"So I guess you can use this axiom to learn from the provided notebooks."

To follow the advice, we should probably create our own notebooks from
scratch, without referring to these notebooks.

Treat it like an exam.

